# GLaDOS Control V1.1



## Ezekeel

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.2 (ICS)

Source:: 
*Aperture Laboratories presents*​
*GLaDOS Control V1.1*​
*Here at Aperture our scientist work tirelessly to bring the latest innovations in smartphone technology to your devices. Starting mid of last year Aperture Laboratories has expanded its research and development to this exciting new technology sector and through the expertise of our scientists we were able to deliver significant key innovations revolutionizing the entire field of human-smartphone interaction.

Since our GLaDOS kernel was deployed last year, we have registered a significant decline of smartphone related accidents reducing the mortality rate among smartphone users to a historic low. However since safety of our products is always a major concern for us at Aperture, we did not stop there. Scientific tests subjecting a sample group of smartphone users to a wide range of high-risk situations has shown that a statistical overwhelming number of terminal accidents are related either to corrosive acid, lasers and various kinds of bullets or caused by human errors in interaction with the GLaDOS kernel.

To avoid these kernel related potentially lethal human errors our science team developed the GLaDOS Control application. Extensive tests have shown that with this application even a well-trained chimp will be able to safely interact with our GLaDOS kernel.*

*Currently interface for:*

 Battery Life eXtender (BLX)
 Touchwake
 Min/max MPU frequency
 Live OC
 Custom Voltage
 Color Control

*Upcoming features:*

 Download and update GLaDOS kernel
 Interface for sound tweaks
 Help/information on tweaks and warning dialogs 
 more

*Download:*
Android Market: https://market.android.com/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.gladoscontrol
Android Pit: http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/aperture.ezekeel.gladoscontrol/GLaDOS-Control

All profits from this app will go into my developer fund and used for getting new Android devices to extend my development work.

Get the kernel, additional information about the kernel tweaks and support at RootzWiki!
GSM: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14685-19-feb-glados-v115/
LTE: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14703-19-feb-glados-v115/

Users that already have made a contribution by donating will get this app for free. Just send me an email with the transaction code; I will add you to a mailing list and you will get the updates via email.

*** This application is ONLY for the Galaxy Nexus and you will need root access. ***


----------



## bencozzy

Doesn't ask for root properly from chainfires superSU? this is from latest update.


----------



## Ezekeel

bencozzy said:


> Doesn't ask for root properly from chainfires superSU? this is from latest update.


Thanks for letting me know. I will update the app "soon" so the root check will also work for that app. Until then you could fall back to the standard good old Superuser app which will work.


----------



## Ezekeel

As a workaround you can either install the original good old Superuser app or simply create some file named '/system/app/Superuser.apk'.


----------



## bencozzy

Created the file worked thanks much.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

The question is, does it come with cake?


----------



## Steady Hawkin

I love all the options, tweaks, and detail that was put into this app. Runs perfect, support is excellent, it really is a must have for any power G-Nex user. Purchased it to support your work and was blown away when I discovered what an epic tool I received. Keep up the amazing work bruh!


----------



## Tordp

I'm using the latest GLaDOS Control from Google Play and I can't make the settings to stay after reboot. I'm changing governor and OC but it doesn't keep the settings whatever I do. My kernel is GLaDOS 1.33 and the ROM is AOKP B37. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ezekeel

Tordp said:


> I'm using the latest GLaDOS Control from Google Play and I can't make the settings to stay after reboot. I'm changing governor and OC but it doesn't keep the settings whatever I do. My kernel is GLaDOS 1.33 and the ROM is AOKP B37. Any suggestions?


Tap-and-hold the setting and select 'set on boot'.


----------



## Tordp

Now I get it, many thanks!


----------



## movieman999

Will you be optimizing this for 4.2? I hope so - my kernel of choice!


----------



## Deavy

movieman999 said:


> Will you be optimizing this for 4.2? I hope so - my kernel of choice!


+1


----------



## Gil Smash

Someone please correct me if I am wrong but I believe Ezekeel is out of the game for a while due to health problems.


----------



## Ezekeel

Gil Smash said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong but I believe Ezekeel is out of the game for a while due to health problems.


In case you have not noticed, I am back and my GLaDOS kernels for the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 have been updated for 4.2.2.


----------



## movieman999

Ezekeel said:


> In case you have not noticed, I am back and my GLaDOS kernels for the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 have been updated for 4.2.2.


I haven't!! Welcome back! This is great news, I'll be downloading it ASAP.


----------

